# What do you think about socionics?



## pliqht (May 4, 2010)

I hate socionics :frustrating:


----------



## YourMom (Mar 13, 2010)

New question: What do think about tits?

I love tits roud:


----------



## Brainteaser (Jan 20, 2010)

pliqht said:


> I hate socionics :frustrating:


Same... My teacher basically explained to me that we've been fucked by the system and there's nothing we can do about it :crying:

Stupid Walt Disney... Another freaken ENTP!!! :angry:


----------



## Wulfdot (Apr 14, 2010)

What is wrong with Walt Disney? The perverted revolutionist of animation?

I tend to side-step socionics, however, I have my fair share of knowledge on it. I once chased an ISTP to a socionics forum so I could flirt with her.


----------



## Jonny0207 (Apr 27, 2010)

I find Socionics to be complete bullshit. Everything they say is just wrong.

BTW, don't try to take personality psychology as well, Russia. Fuck you, you've lost the war


----------



## Tony Stark (Mar 4, 2010)

I thought ENTPs would like socionics. They don't try to be politically correct, an anathema to ENTPs. I've gained a lot of insights, especially from this site: Wikisocion


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

I don't have anything against Socionics. I actually like the descriptions it gives for the types better than I do the ones MBTI gives, although I disagree with the functional orders it uses and heavily favor MBTI in that respect.

In a nutshell, I like MBTI's functional orders with Socionics' descriptions.


----------



## entplay (Feb 6, 2010)

I like socionics. I've found that many people have gotten married under the 'relations of activity' relationship.


----------



## Brainteaser (Jan 20, 2010)

Wulfdot said:


> What is wrong with Walt Disney? The perverted revolutionist of animation?


What Walt Disney left behind is now one of the highest ranks in control of this world... They won't stop until everything is censored and dull! I can't live in a world like that!


----------



## Wulfdot (Apr 14, 2010)

That wasn't Disney's dream. That is just what the people who now own Disney want, however, I could say that I guess ENTPs become more controlling when they get older and something happens. Case and point: Steve Jobs. I hope I never become like that though.

PS. That wasn't true for Disney. Disney was a perverted old man!


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

Wulfdot said:


> Disney was a perverted old man!


Uh...really?


----------



## YourMom (Mar 13, 2010)

agokcen said:


> Uh...really?


He made a story about a human falling in love with a mermaid. Bestiality!


----------



## Tony Stark (Mar 4, 2010)

entplay said:


> I like socionics. I've found that many people have gotten married under the 'relations of activity' relationship.


I do think the socionics relationship descriptions between types are pretty accurate, but relatively sparse on information.


----------



## Wulfdot (Apr 14, 2010)

Have you watched Old Disney movies? So many sexual innuendos.

Reasons Why Disney is Perverted


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

Lactating Ape said:


> He made a story about a human falling in love with a mermaid. Bestiality!


And one with a human falling in love with a gigantic, hairy beast. And ones with guys kissing girls they think to be dead...



Wulfdot said:


> Have you watched Old Disney movies? So many sexual innuendos.
> 
> Reasons Why Disney is Perverted


I'm sorry, but that site was just lame and unconvincing. Give me something good!


----------



## Brainteaser (Jan 20, 2010)

Wulfdot said:


> That wasn't Disney's dream. That is just what the people who now own Disney want, however, I could say that I guess ENTPs become more controlling when they get older and something happens. Case and point: Steve Jobs. I hope I never become like that though.
> 
> PS. That wasn't true for Disney. Disney was a perverted old man!


So what! We're screwed! For all we know this was just part of his master plan...




Wulfdot said:


> Have you watched Old Disney movies? So many sexual innuendos.
> 
> Reasons Why Disney is Perverted


Its these same ideals that will envelope the world!


----------



## Tony Stark (Mar 4, 2010)

agokcen said:


> m sorry, but that site was just lame and unconvincing. Give me something good!


Disney - Uncyclopedia, the content-free encyclopedia


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

I like their intertype relations


----------



## deSouza (Dec 26, 2011)

cyamitide said:


> I like their intertype relations



same. I got engaged to an esfj once.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

deSouza said:


> same. I got engaged to an esfj once.


 My ENTP friend is engaged to a girl who I think is ESFJ. You guys really like that Fe, don't you =P


----------



## Magnificent Bastard (Sep 22, 2010)

cyamitide said:


> My ENTP friend is engaged to a girl who I think is ESFJ. You guys really like that Fe, don't you =P


ESFJs tend to be the sexiest, most force-of-nature women, in my experience. I like to play roguish jester to their queenship. The challenge is aggravating.. and hot.


----------



## deSouza (Dec 26, 2011)

cyamitide said:


> My ENTP friend is engaged to a girl who I think is ESFJ. You guys really like that Fe, don't you =P


It... Felt like there was so much love.


----------

